# what i love about winter taping



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

finish sanding a job- find the next house. back in to the front or through the garage, slide the planks to the doorway- find the power supply- see if the gas meter is on- if not- pull out my furnace- cut a piece of rock to fit in the window- cut a six inch hole in the rock. wheel my propane conversion furnace to the window hook up my 6 inch expand vent tubeing- grab my 7 lb tanks. hook and run a cord. come on,come on, comeon baby yaaaa. no fumes- dry heat. haul every thing in-includeing tools. bring in my water-mud-tape sand paper. screw a 2by4 against the door a two by four back. slide a two by four between the door and screwed down 2by4. the house is getting warm- take a door knob with keys put one on my key ring and one hidden in the garage-call the contractor ask him where he want the key. now covered by insurance- because steps have been taken toSECURE the premises. if the furnace is there to run and you dont have to hear about dry wall dust waurentee bull****. make sure you look at the vent on top of the furnace- where the water heater ties in. if its an open t then carbon monoxide is pouring into the basement and filling up. or flat slab or crawl space or what ever. no monoxide. cover with insulation into the hole. the place is warm- moma is waiting with a couple friends at texas road house- call i'll be there in 15. sit down burn a smoke and think- ya the hanger did a nice job. gotta go-harve.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

we have a window ac unit we do the same thing with in Summer months. Our big deisel heater we will sheet a doorway off and aim into job , no fumes that way


----------

